# Just Purchased 2010 - 301Bq



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got back from the Boston RV Show and YES we did purchase a new 2010 Outback 301BQ. Wife is happy, boys are happy, I am happy! Can't wait until we get it. I would like to thank you Brian (Keystone). I know you're reading this (market-research right?) We appreciate the time you spent with us. Made the purchase much easier.

Dan & Holly N.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

cool what interior did you get?



dhdb said:


> Just got back from the Boston RV Show and YES we did purchase a new 2010 Outback 301BQ. Wife is happy, boys are happy, I am happy! Can't wait until we get it. I would like to thank you Brian (Keystone). I know you're reading this (market-research right?) We appreciate the time you spent with us. Made the purchase much easier.
> 
> Dan & Holly N.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We got the "havana" interior, wife didn't like the "russet" and the "moonlight" is brand new and no one has seen it. I'll stick with the "Havana".


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

dhdb said:


> We got the "havana" interior, wife didn't like the "russet" and the "moonlight" is brand new and no one has seen it. I'll stick with the "Havana".


I didn't care for the russet, but my DH did, and kept calling it "the aboriginal one", and I had no idea what one he was talking about, so we went back to the dealer, and he showed me and it was the floor plan I liked, so we got that one, and we ended up naming her The Abi-one!! I'll have to check out he moonlight this weekend when we're in at our dealer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWEEEEETTTTTT	Another 301BQ owner joins the ranks!!

Feel freel to check out my mods on our 301BQ.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome, another new 301! We are living in ours fulltime this year with 4 kids and it is PERFECT: plenty of room.

We have also taken off the side valences, as Jim did and the room looks so much better! Dave converted the kids closet into all shelves so now there's enough room for all their clothes. He also added a washer/dryer in front of the door in the bedroom : LOVING that, LOL! So many other things he's done...

I was most excited to find an octagon shaped rug at Target which fits perfectly in front of the sink area: exactly what we needed for the many hours I spend standing there each week!

Good luck and enjoy your travels, Ali


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BritsOnTour said:


> Awesome, another new 301! We are living in ours fulltime this year with 4 kids and it is PERFECT: plenty of room.
> 
> We have also taken off the side valences, as Jim did and the room looks so much better! Dave converted the kids closet into all shelves so now there's enough room for all their clothes. He also added a washer/dryer in front of the door in the bedroom : LOVING that, LOL! So many other things he's done...
> 
> ...


you need to post a pic of the washer and dryer!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats! We've owned about 5 campers in the last year. We love the 301BQ. Finally a trailer that pampers the parents!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! Nothing sweeter than a new purchase


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hallfleming said:


> ...........Finally a trailer that pampers the parents!


You got that right!!!!	Love our 301BQ


----------

